# Looking for a place to duck hunt



## LaurenR88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey ya'll. I have been wanting to go duck hunting for a while now.. Are there any places in or around Coweta County that I could go?


----------



## ewat095 (Jan 2, 2012)

good question! anywhere near middle ga? im stuck in the same boat!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 2, 2012)

*I got plenty of places on the coast.*

I know that does not help much. Shoot me a PM anyway.


----------



## backwoods special (Jan 2, 2012)

Joe kurz is a decent place


----------



## builditbreakit (Jan 2, 2012)

ewat095 said:


> good question! anywhere near middle ga? im stuck in the same boat!



Any river


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 2, 2012)

surprised with you being a young lady no guys jumped on that chance.


----------



## Flat Shoals Junkie (Jan 2, 2012)

Joe Kurtz is decent but I haven't seen any ducks there this year. There just isn't much water in the pond and I think it's to warm.  Im trying to find a good place around here but I'm not sure if it even exist.


----------



## slayer1 (Jan 2, 2012)

There are alot of great swamps in Coweta County  but most of them stay leased up.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Jan 2, 2012)

Look at some local WMA' S and scout its not to hard


----------



## wareagle2 (Jan 2, 2012)

slayer1 said:


> There are alot of great swamps in Coweta County  but most of them stay leased up.



where are these swamps because i will pay for a lease


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 3, 2012)

trophyslayer said:


> surprised with you being a young lady no guys jumped on that chance.



I was thinking the same thing. Ever seen the movie Murder in Coweta County? You might be able  to kill some birds off the ol Wallace farm ponds. But then again, you may trip over old bones from bodies he threw in the ponds. 

Seriously, dont know much about Coweta County. Try and check the Flint. All I could tell ya. Good Luck!


----------



## backwoods special (Jan 3, 2012)

Im hitting the river sat in pike co gota lot of birds working my spot shoot me a pm


----------



## TurkeyJay (Jan 3, 2012)

If you can make it to Monticello, Ga Wednesday or Thursday morning shoot me a pm.


----------



## LaurenR88 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank ya'll for the help! =) I really appreciate it!


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jan 4, 2012)

This is funny....


----------



## turky93 (Jan 4, 2012)

91xjgawes said:


> This is funny....



It is ain't it? 
Anytime a member asks about ANY kind of help with duck hunting, he gets his head chopped off and fed to the dragon. 
But then this pretty little lady comes along and its all, "Oh pm me and I'll show ya some birds!" 
Good grief. 
Now all the cyber scouters are gunna start coming in under female aliases with pictures of attractive women for avatars.
Btw, no offense to the original poster.


----------



## jason bales (Jan 4, 2012)

turky93 said:


> It is ain't it?
> Anytime a member asks about ANY kind of help with duck hunting, he gets his head chopped off and fed to the dragon.
> But then this pretty little lady comes along and its all, "Oh pm me and I'll show ya some birds!"
> Good grief.
> ...



Im working on my new profile now


----------



## LaurenR88 (Jan 4, 2012)

vowell462 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Ever seen the movie Murder in Coweta County? You might be able  to kill some birds off the ol Wallace farm ponds. But then again, you may trip over old bones from bodies he threw in the ponds.
> 
> Seriously, dont know much about Coweta County. Try and check the Flint. All I could tell ya. Good Luck!



No, but I have been wanting to see it for years! I cant find it anywhere. I went to Mayhayley Lancasters grave with a bunch of friends one night though, They had video cameras going 24/7 and a 6 foot thick slab of concrete over her grave because of people trying to dig her up


----------



## LaurenR88 (Jan 4, 2012)

No offense taken I was just asking where some places were to hunt because this is my first time duck hunting so i have no clue on how to go about this lol all the hunters i know just deer and turkey hunt, so im kinda on my own on this one lol


----------



## Jaker (Jan 4, 2012)

LaurenR88 said:


> Hey ya'll. I have been wanting to go duck hunting for a while now.. Are there any places in or around Coweta County that I could go?



Your welcome to come with me sometime, I'm not far south of you.


----------



## LaurenR88 (Jan 4, 2012)

Jaker said:


> Your welcome to come with me sometime, I'm not far south of you.



Thank you very very much  You hunt in/near Auburn?


----------



## GASeminole (Jan 4, 2012)

Find someone who has property on the Flint River


----------



## ericflowers (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm changing my avatar too.


----------



## wareagle2 (Jan 4, 2012)

im gonna get an new avatar haha i put the same post up a while back and got 3 comments she has 22 hahaha maybe one of you guys could take me to? hahaha


----------



## Jaker (Jan 5, 2012)

LaurenR88 said:


> Thank you very very much  You hunt in/near Auburn?



within an hour or two of auburn, sometimes up your direction, just depends where the birds are


----------



## Strych9 (Jan 5, 2012)

91xjgawes said:


> This is funny....



x2



wareagle2 said:


> im gonna get an new avatar haha i put the same post up a while back and got 3 comments she has 22 hahaha maybe one of you guys could take me to? hahaha



You, my friend are pretty much liver and onions at this point


----------



## gwaters (Jan 5, 2012)

west point.


----------



## wareagle2 (Jan 5, 2012)

Strych9 said:


> x2
> 
> 
> 
> You, my friend are pretty much liver and onions at this point



haha i know thats right


----------



## wareagle2 (Jan 5, 2012)

gwaters said:


> west point.



i've heard the ducks have been over there is it any good? i been wantin to try it out and if i do any where in particular you recommend i go?


----------

